# How to change the fuel filter on New Beetle 2000?



## MG0205 (May 7, 2006)

I need to change the fuel filter on my beetle but don't know how to?
I was told that my beetle needs a new fuel filter by the VW service dept and I was thinking on doing it myself if is not too complicate. Does anyone know how to and if there is any special tools required for this procedures?
Thanks,


----------



## DerGolfGTI (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: How to change the fuel filter on New Beetle 2000? (MG0205)*

I changed it on our 2000 1.8T and it was pretty easy. No special tools required. The filter is under the car in front of the rear suspension on the passenger side. Have rags and a catch basin handy as you'll spill some fuel when you do this. You should also disconnect the battery before doing the job (that will ensure that the fuel pump can't run if someone opens the door while the filter is out too!).
Basically the only slightly tricky part was the fuel lines clip onto the filter with fittings you need to squeeze to release. You just need to figure out the right way to squeeze them to release them but if you can get under there with a flashlight, you should be able to figure it out. When installing the new filter, just note the orientation of the original one and you'll be fine.
Regards,
Tom
00 Bug (1.8T)
98 GTI (VR6)



_Modified by DerGolfGTI at 10:49 AM 9-6-2006_


----------



## MG0205 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: How to change the fuel filter on New Beetle 2000? (DerGolfGTI)*

Danke!


----------

